# Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1,2,3



## Lumalee (Sep 24, 2007)

Had mine for about a week but been too busy at work to play so last night I went out to play, boy o boy this thing is amazing, not just your ordinary amazing but 24carrat, 100% pure amazing.

The brand NEW Wisled Tactical 1500,
Its my first and from what they say it will be my last !!! this thing is built like an M1A1 Abrams !! I love the company tag line too, " we dont offer a spares/parts service, because you wont need them" brilliant ! just brilliant !

Ok so here goes the 7 led array puts out 1500 lumens !!!, and techies/sceptics say its more like 1300-1400, jeez I can afford to lose 100 lumens when its this bright, OMG its so bright !! UI took all of 30 sec to work out, and then off I went, oh and I also got the red 360deg tail light for emergency beacon usage.







The contents of the box, Light, mains charger, 12v Charger, hook up lead, short user guide and tail light.











Heres the beast for scale, I have medium sized hands...






Beamshot, cream wall, 1m away.






The tail light






Both front and tail






Its like switching the sun on and off !!

Love it !!


----------



## Saiga (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these ! 

uh, it'd be useful to know HOW MANY spare dollars. i realize i'm new around here and shouldn't be getting all huffy, but it annoys the hell out of me when people post every microscopic detail of a product, then omit a price.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I love it. But the neighborhood of $650 US puts it slightly out of my range. Is that price about right? 

Gotta admit it's a great looking light (but I speak from limited experience).


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

http://www.wiseled.com/index.aspx?articleid=916&shopCId=9&menuid=916009

Looks like $650 at the above link, but I believe there is a 20% CPF discount available with the coupon code which can be found below.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=56067


----------



## electromage (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I don't know if this is the same version, it claims only 1,000lm.
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=69-70-6223


----------



## Windscale (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Oh my Gordon Bennett! I think it's time for us to throw all our other lights away!


----------



## robo21 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Saiga said:


> OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !
> 
> uh, it'd be useful to know HOW MANY spare dollars. i realize i'm new around here and shouldn't be getting all huffy, but it annoys the hell out of me when people post every microscopic detail of a product, then omit a price.


 

+1 How much???:shrug:


----------



## cryhavok (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

what does the beam look like past 1 meter? How does it throw?


----------



## havand (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I think with THAT much light, I need to see it outside, vs a car headlight or a HID.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Hey Saiga, slow it down, take it easy, if something so small can wind you up its a good job we aint in the "Wild West" anymore !!! Sometimes, and like in this case, there is no confirmed price yet, otherwise I would have posted it, there is a price for Wiseled Tactical 1000 owners to convert theirs and thats $199 US, remember this CPF is a nice place to be, we treat each other with respect for a harmonious existence.......... OK you grunts lets get to it... THE NITTY GRITTY !!

The NEW Wiseled Tactical 1500 is going to be priced at approx $600 US but as quite rightly pointed out there is an electric coupon for discount of 20% floating around and it is *CPF2007, *now when I was speaking with Alan from Wiseled this week, I mentioned the code and he said it no longer existed but would not confirm this 100% but he is getting back to me this week so I can set the record straight for us all here, soon as I know it will be posted here. The tail light is an extra and is not included in the price, add $75.

I was saving up for a Maxabeam, then I just thought, when/where will i use it, I might be wrong but I think for me after wowing all of my mates with its 3 mile beam, its use would become less and less. So I hit the piggy bank and bought the Wiseled 1500 instead, and boy I am glad I did !! just been out in the dark for a quick play, and it really is daylight in your hand, the strobe is just sublime and far more effective than any of the Fenix or Ultrafire ones, its a totally different frequency that really makes you feel dizzy and sick, the beam is a really nice colour too, just a very slight yellow tint to a dramatic white light, the likes of I have never seen before. Tomorrow night I will take some beamshots with MRV, U2, HID etc and post them here.

I have to say, I cant see me ever selling this light, I am head over heels with the quality, and the quantity, a truly amazing flashlight.
There are some great videos on the website that show the light in action www.wiseled.com 

@CryhavoK and Havand,
Beam is floody with great hotspot as you would expect from a TACTICAL, but the amount of light downrange is unbelievable, for comparison I have a fir tree some 85yds from my house, the AE Xenide 20w lights it up fine, but the Wiseled wipes it out and everything else in a 30 foot radius !!!! Look for beamshots later in the week here.

Regards to all
Lee


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Saiga said:


> OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !
> 
> uh, it'd be useful to know HOW MANY spare dollars. i realize i'm new around here and shouldn't be getting all huffy, but it annoys the hell out of me when people post every microscopic detail of a product, then omit a price.


 
saigi, 
maybe you need a chill pill. 

we all are just friends here and he was just trying to share something he liked with us. 

as fellow member of the 7+ led flashlight club, i for one appreciated the post. i have a stunner p4, but it sure isn't adjustable and doesn't look quite as clean as that wiseled does. 

nice light!
how many levels of brightness do you have and what is runtime and lumens on some of the lower levels?


----------



## Calina (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



jasonsmaglites said:


> how many levels of brightness do you have and what is runtime and lumens on some of the lower levels?


 

I hope it has a low low, like 4 lm.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Lumallee, when you receive confirmation (or not) from wiseled about their special, could you please PM me the details so I can update the CPF Specials thread? Thanks.



Lumalee said:


> ...there is an electric coupon for discount of 20% floating around and it is *CPF2007, *now when I was speaking with Alan from Wiseled this week, I mentioned the code and he said it no longer existed but would not confirm this 100% but he is getting back to me this week so I can set the record straight for us all here, soon as I know it will be posted here.


----------



## nyyankeefen (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> The NEW Wiseled Tactical 1500 is going to be priced at approx $600 US



So how many of you guys got a spare $600 sitting around:shrug:


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

@Greenled,
yeah sure, NP as soon as I know, you will know.

:thumbsup:


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

That thing is huge.
W.E. boxer more lumens, smaller and prolly' better run time.
Cost less as well


----------



## copperfox (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I don't doubt that it's a great light, but _WHO _considers ~$600 *SPARE* money?!?!
:eeksign:


----------



## Khaytsus (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I'm sure a few people will buy 2 of these; one to use, one to dust off every so often.


----------



## Dawg (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



greenLED said:


> Lumallee, when you receive confirmation (or not) from wiseled about their special, could you please PM me the details so I can update the CPF Specials thread? Thanks.


The CPF2007 discount code is in fact current. I filled in the obligatory boxes on the order page and it updated the price at checkout before actual payment and order confirmation with a $129.80 discount for a total of $549.20 including $30.00 for shipping. 
I am so tempted to pull the trigger and finish the transaction. I can just sell all my modded mags and a knife or two to pay for it.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



> from Copperfox:
> I don't doubt that it's a great light, but _WHO _considers ~$600 *SPARE* money?!?!
> :eeksign:


 
Donald Trump, Aaron Spelling, Bill gates, Me (at the time, but not now)lol



> from Dawg: I am so tempted to pull the trigger and finish the transaction


.

Go on do it, DO IT !! its only money and we are here but once, enjoy it, love it, cherish it, play with it, its the best flashlight you will ever buy, everytime you switch it on you will giggle, I assure you !! Go on DO IT, press checkout now button...... lol


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

man my want lights has climeb in price dramaticly! D*mn! That looks like a nice light! Kinda makes you wanna sell all other stuff and buy one of thoose instead! 

BEAMSHOTS! BEAMSHOTS! (outside)


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

My advice would be to save up for *this* instead.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Why all the hostility when a fellow CPFer is good enough to point something
out that may turn out to be really nice?

This used to be a friendly place.

OK, so its quite expensive, like most things worth having.

Many of us on CPF can afford to collect nice objects because its
our hobby and we set aside money for this.

For those that can't, maybe its something to save for in the future.

Why the attitude?


----------



## mikehill (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Would love to see some outdoor beamshots to compare to HID's :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



DM51 said:


> My advice would be to save up for *this* instead.



:wow:


----------



## heliyardsale (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Good God All Mighty! If it's brighter than 15 Sam's Club HID lights combined (that's roughly how many Sam's HID lights you can buy for 600.00) I'm in! Thanks for posting the info, As much as I love brightness, I cannot justify $500+ for an LED light at this point. Hell, I'm still happy when I touch oof my LOD-CE on 3.7v in front of my non-flashlight friends. I'd love one but will have to dream until the price comes down a bit...
Thanks for your post and review though. :twothumbs
Heli


----------



## Saiga (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

sorry lumalee, you're right. i wasn't really melting down like my post may have seemed ,shoulda thrown a smilie or two in there !!


----------



## havand (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

How long can you run it on high before it overheats?


----------



## chesterqw (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

3mins


----------



## Arcoholic (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Just pulled the trigger on it, and yes the CPF code works. As far as beamshots is concerned Stella Polaris took some comparing the TAc1000 to the Tac1500.
Here is the link:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?

t=170828&highlight=wiseled I already own 2 of the wiseled lights namely Adapt and stealth and i must say the Quality is absolute top.
The only downside they all have is the discharging of the cells during non use since the circuit uses power to remember the last setting.
The Stealth goes dead without use in about 5 days an the Adapt goes dead in 10-14 days. I would suspect the Tactical does the same in 30 days based on cell cap.


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I have absolutly no idea what I would ever use it for, so it would be a completely senseless purchase. It is too large and too bright to carry for daily use. This takes away 99% of its tactical use, you just wont have it with you for it to be of any use in such a situation. So it basically is a very expensive light to hang off a rifle for tactical use basically. 

I would not leave a $500 light in a car. Its too bright to use around the house. It is a floody beam which means it wont replace a spotlight I use sometimes in hunting season or for outdoors searches. 

It is to me personally a completley useless, waste of money. The only purpose it serves is to "wow" others which I dont care about doing. 

This is of course strictly personal, I am sure others will find many uses for it.


----------



## raythompson (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lee1959 said:


> It is to me personally a completley useless, waste of money. The only purpose it serves is to "wow" others which I dont care about doing.


So when are you going to buy one?


----------



## havand (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lee1959 said:


> It is to me personally a completley useless, waste of money. The only purpose it serves is to "wow" others which I dont care about doing.
> 
> This is of course strictly personal, I am sure others will find many uses for it.




I'm not disagreeing with you - infact, I agree. However, just playing devil's advocate, I _could_ see it being nice to be carrying it through the woods, want to see something/hear a noise and flick it up to high for 2 or 3 minutes and have it return back down by itself. *shrugs*


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Full boost runtime has been increased to 20 mins on the new tactical, its a bit better I suppose.. :naughty:


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



raythompson said:


> So when are you going to buy one?


 
Being a new guy around here, I dare not say how funny that was -- nor can I mention how much coffee came out my nose since I was sipping while reading.  :shakehead

Excuse me while I clean up my area.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

ROFLMAO !!!!


----------



## mdocod (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

most of the points worth making have already been made: I'll try to round em all up in 1 big lump: (talking more about the older 1000 model here, re-iterating some points made by Quickbeam in his review of this light as well, throwing in some of my own observations as well)

It's questionable because:
1. heat dissipation problems limiting use of high mode 
2. too large to be called a tactical light
3. has a semi-complicated UI that should not be used in tactical situations where simplicity is key.
4. Self-drain problems
5. Questionable waterproofing claims. lots of possible intrusion points. 
6. very strange lack of efficiency in lower output modes. It's got a 48WH pack, Quickbeam came up with only 1:40 minutes of runtime at about ~120-150? lumen after 8 minutes in "high." That big of a battery should be able to deliver that level of output for around 6 hours into the efficiency of a K2/LuxIII. Considering that it would be running all the LEDs at a much lower output, the efficiency should be even better, 7+ hours would be more like it. 8 minutes at full power should have only yanked about 10% of total power available. (assuming around 28W operation on high), so the runtime plot is very confusing to say the least.
7. The charging/battery circuit appears to be borrowed from a laptop. ... It appears to be a semi-balanced charging setup (I count 4 pins on the charging jack, meaning that it probably balances 3 "sections" of the pack, leaving the pairs in parallel to fend for themselves, this is very common in laptops, but keep in mind that laptops are a slower steadier drain (usually running for around 3-5 hours), the high mode on this sucker must be pulling at least an amp per cell, I would prefer to see a charging configuration that could balance all cells. Especially at the $600 price tag, but I suppose I am being too picky at this point.
8. This is a little rude to say so don't absorb this if it doesn't apply to you, but it seems like once every few months a thread pops up by a relatively new member that is totally nuts about this flashlight and it feels very much like an advertisement for the light, and not so much like a valid critique. Again, if this isn't you, then don't take it that way, it's just the way it looks from my observation point.

nuff said


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



havand said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you - infact, I agree. However, just playing devil's advocate, I _could_ see it being nice to be carrying it through the woods, want to see something/hear a noise and flick it up to high for 2 or 3 minutes and have it return back down by itself. *shrugs*


 
Maybe if you have a wide open spot in the woods. Having hunted for 35 years I will say that in most thicker woods with ferns and other smaller trees/shrubs, it would reflect terribly and make it harder to see. A lower powered light will penetrate better and make it easier to see "through" tangles. I found this out last year even with my Inova X03, there the X0 was much better at its lower lumens. In some places, my old SMJLED modded Minimag was even superior to a light like the X5 or the X03.


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



raythompson said:


> So when are you going to buy one?


 
Lol, not gonna happen.


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> ROFLMAO !!!!



Hi actually this particular wiseled flashlight does it uses Lux K2 or SSC P4?


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



> From Mdocod :8. This is a little rude to say so don't absorb this if it doesn't apply to you, but it seems like once every few months a thread pops up by a relatively new member that is totally nuts about this flashlight and it feels very much like an advertisement for the light, and not so much like a valid critique. Again, if this isn't you, then don't take it that way, it's just the way it looks from my observation point.


 

@Mdocod,
Hey listen no offence taken at all from your comments, apart from the dig about being a new member (slightly), because being a member on here for many posts/threads/years is by no means a qualification, and I have been collecting lights for nearly 15 years, and I dont collect them because of their asthetics, I am not bothered about their scientific attributes, I use them in the real world and its the performance there that is important to me, but I dont think because I am a new member I should be thought any less of. Do not take this as a revenge comment, as it is not intended this way, its more of a correction of your view of me as a new member. Again I have taken no offence at all from your comments. If this thread came accross as a commercial/advert then I am sorry, maybe a case of mis- interpretation on your behalf, I was excited about this light, it was an amazing purchase, it came out of the box and blew me away with its amount of light and its quality of construction and presentation. My eagerness to share this excitement was the reason for posting as I did, I dont really see this as an error of judgement on my behalf because I posted a tongue in cheek title for the thread, and didnt name it "Indepth critique of the Wiseled 1500 Tactical" for those very reasons. It was my personal report and comments on the light, shared for others to see and read.
I do hope this has clarified this thread for all who were confused, and apologies to those who thought it was a review.

cheers and regards
Lee


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Khaytsus said:


> I'm sure a few people will buy 2 of these; one to use, one to dust off every so often.


 
Yes, you are right, I got two of this WiseLED Tatical which I bought last year. Both of them 1000 lumens, but recently I upgraded one to 1500 lumens, and yes it is extremly bright and the upgrades only took excatly two weeks from send to receving the flashlight. Very quick turn around, perhaps Denmark is not far from U.K. I don't used any others, all the functions, everything are there that I need in this flashlight. Excellent quality, nice size and weight. Just right for me.

From CEO e-mail " The specifications of the P4 states that we get 220-240 Lumen pr. LED - so we will most likely market it at 1500 Lumen. "


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Hi Guys,
Just a quick follow up, Spoke with Alan (Dahlin) CEO Wiseled, and the code CPF2007 is not, repeat not valid  you may enter it into the shopping cart, and it will process the transaction with 20% discount, but the order will not be completed or shipped until the full balance has been paid. Alan has asked me to pass on his apologies for the confusion and any inconvenience, as this code was generated for one particular member for a one time transaction, and was not meant to be ongoing, and he is trying to organise to have the code removed. There is some good news in that there WILL be a CPF members code for discount in the very near future but the amount has not been confirmed as yet.

Hope this clears it up for those concerned.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Night time Beamshot copmarisons: Feast your eyes, but bear in mind I am not a photographer just an enthusiast !!

Telegraph pole is at approx 80 yds.

First up MRV SE long exposure, and it really was pitch black and taken just 3 mins before the rest of them.







Ultrafire EMR1






MRV SE






Wolf Eyes Boxer 10w





Xenide 20w






Civil Defence Inc Dragon T12 (incan)






Wiseled Tactical 1500






I then did some test shots with my Son Morgan (8) approx 50yds away.

MRV SE





Boxer 10w





Xenide 20w





Dragon T12





Wiseled 1500





So there you go, a few different beamshots to ponder over, for me the use of the Wiseled is varied, when out night fishing, when trying to find deer that have been shot, search and rescue (part time job) even just out walking the dog, and finally for fun, isnt that what we all do it for, does it have to have a qualified role to be in my collection....no it doesnt, I love it !
No really ! I do !! lol


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just a quick follow up, Spoke with Alan (Dahlin) CEO Wiseled, and the code CPF2007 is not, repeat not valid  you may enter it into the shopping cart, and it will process the transaction with 20% discount, but the order will not be completed or shipped until the full balance has been paid. Alan has asked me to pass on his apologies for the confusion and any inconvenience, as this code was generated for one particular member for a one time transaction, and was not meant to be ongoing, and he is trying to organise to have the code removed. There is some good news in that there WILL be a CPF members code for discount in the very near future but the amount has not been confirmed as yet.
> 
> Hope this clears it up for those concerned.


 
Thanks for the information. I have to hold on to my second WiseLED Tatical, was plan to do it but not now as the code for 20% removed from their system. I glad that I have done my first one.


----------



## mikehill (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Brilliant shots Lee Don't suppose you could do a long range shot of the Wise and the boxer ...


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Hi Mike,
Will try and get that shot for you this weekend.

Lee


----------



## mdocod (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

@Lumalee:
Those beamshots are great, that thing really holds it's own against some serious guns, your collection, explanation, and beamshots certainly disqualify my statement "#8." But do keep yours eyes out on here... you'll be amazed how many "reviews" we get of flashlights popping up that appear a little, questionable as to the true source. I apologize for even bringing it up.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> Night time Beamshot copmarisons: Feast your eyes, but bear in mind I am not a photographer just an enthusiast !!
> 
> Telegraph pole is at approx 80 yds.
> 
> ...


 
Cool stuff, man. Nice shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## SaVaGe (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I wonder how this Wiseled would compare to FoxFury MF 1000 9 cree???....hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm now that would be coooooool!!
$600 vs $900 + tax..............

any input on this one fellow flashaholics?


----------



## KingGlamis (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

WOW! That has some serious output. Thanks for posting the outside beamshots (the 1M wall shot didn't tell us anything).


----------



## mikehill (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> Hi Mike,
> Will try and get that shot for you this weekend.
> 
> Lee



Cheers Lee


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

@Mdocod
hey no probs, thanks for your humility on the subject, and glad the beamshots gave you an insight to this light. Oh and no apology necessary !! 

@SaVaGe,
Awww, Come on man ?!!! I hadnt heard of that one (foxfury) did you HAVE to mention it ? I am skint now and it looks a mean light !! Only joking, although I am a collector I do have to find a use for my lights too, well.....some of them if I can, it tends to justify the outlay. But gonna have to save up again for a while. :wave:

Tonight..thursday that is, iiiiiiiiiits theeeeeeeeee BIG one !! In the red corner all the way from China weighing in at 530g with a 10w output, its the heaveeee HIDeeeeeeeeeeeee Wolf Eyes Boxerrrrrrrrrrrrr,

And in the Blue corner, the big Dane, weighing a tremendous 871g its the wonderrrrrr weight Wiseled 1500 !!!

Dont miss this amazing battle of lights in a long throw contest, your referee is Johnny Xenide the 20w wonder from U-S-A !!

Comming soon................


----------



## mikehill (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I presumed you had a 24w Boxer Lee .... still be interesting though.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I do Mike, but its on loan to the local Fire service at the moment !! eek !


----------



## mikehill (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> I do Mike, but its on loan to the local Fire service at the moment !! eek !


Get it back Friday, take it back Monday YKIMS:twothumbs


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I like WiseLED Tatical P4 compared with Foxfury ML1000 Series Osram or Cree flashlight. I have WiseLED but if anyone got Foxfury from London like to meet and compare with WiseLED let me know and we can meet.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Nice light Lee.
Beamshots comparing with Boxer 10w will be interesting!
Get your 24w back and do comparison with that aswell!!


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Will try my best Brian, but gonna do some test shots with the Boxer 10w tonight hopefully.

:twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Here is Lumalee’s photo showing the beam of the Wiseled 1500:







Well, a couple of nights later, I happened to be in exactly the same area where Lumalee took those beamshots of his, so I thought I would add one of my own, lol. 


However the only light I had with me was *this* one, which gives a modest 4,000 lm. 


It was a somewhat misty night, and unfortunately the tremendous output of this light added to the problem by rapidly evaporating the dew from the grass and adding to the mist effect. Anyway, here is the result.






LOL!


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*


Nice one Dave !!!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

The wonders of photoshop, lol. But you should see that Helios PH-40 in action...


----------



## easilyled (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



DM51 said:


> The wonders of photoshop, lol. But you should see that Helios PH-40 in action...



I wish I could, it looks unbelievable in the beamshots provided by your link
comparing it to other flashlights. It pulverizes the Surefire 10X Dominator.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Sorry guys didnt get chance to play out tonight, but definately out on Saturday night.

Cheers


----------



## MattK (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



mdocod said:


> @Lumalee:
> Those beamshots are great, that thing really holds it's own against some serious guns, your collection, explanation, and beamshots certainly disqualify my statement "#8." But do keep yours eyes out on here... you'll be amazed how many "reviews" we get of flashlights popping up that appear a little, questionable as to the true source. I apologize for even bringing it up.




Obviously this is put to bed now and I TOTALLY know what type of post/er you were referring to but in the case of Lee I can say, having spoken to him a few times, that he's certifiably a real (certifiable) flashlight nut.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Hey Matt, more than a few times, and my home page on IE7 is Battery Junction !!! me a cerifiable flashaholic ?? why sure I am, lol


Do I get a certificate ??

Cheers Matt, 
Lee
PS For my holidays next year I am going to the *Connecticut Shoreline with $1k's for flashlights and a donut for the kids to share.... lol*


----------



## DM51 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



MattK said:


> he's certifiably a real (certifiable) flashlight nut.


I agree. No question about it - he's certifiable. Just like the rest of us, lol.


----------



## MattK (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> Matt,
> Lee
> PS For my holidays next year I am going to the *Connecticut Shoreline with $1k's for flashlights and a donut for the kids to share.... lol*




Save money for donuts - this area is known for a few things gastronomically speaking; seafood (fried), hot dogs and DONUTS.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Matt, Definately booking for next years holiday now, mmmmmm fried seafood......

Ok its just about gone dark over here now so just off to do the long range shots of the wiseled, boxer and xenide.... back soon with photos.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

OK here are the requested beamshots. Its very very dark, the building is 229 yds (leupold laser rangefinder), Canon 30d, Canon 24-105L F4IS, on tripod all shot at ISO 320, F4, 3.2sec exposure.

First up is cheap 2mcp monster spotlite






Civil Defence Labs Dragon T12





MRV





MRV SE





Wolf Eyes Boxer 10w/168





Xenide 20w





Wait for it..........................

Bit longer..................................

Woopeeeeeeeee the Wiseled 1500 tactical





Sorry guys but the amount of light this thing puts out just makes me giggle, its truly amazing !!! The photo makes it look like there is a hotspot just in front of the small bush, well yeah there is but it is also on the building in the distance, as a search light I dont think there is much to beat this light, ok I know there are Maxabeams and maxablasters etc they are out and out throw masters I know, but at an incredible price, and for a searchlite, the beam can be too narrow, in other words its possible to miss what you are searching for with a tight beam. The Wiseled just switches the daylight on, simple !!

I'll say it again, I love this light, I just feel a little stupid when I EDC it !!! 

Hope the beamshots are ok especially for those who requested it.


----------



## MattK (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

MRV vs MRV SE = WOW - much bigger difference than I expected


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



MattK said:


> MRV vs MRV SE = WOW - much bigger difference than I expected



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that. In some ways, the MRV SE impresses me more than the Wiseled. :huh2:


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I have to say, that the MRV SE is definately in my top 3, and its because of many things, it gives a very fine balance between, throw, brightness, size and cost. A fabulous little flashlight that performs really really well, thanks for the pre-sale advice Matt, glad I was edged toward the MRV SE and not one of the others. If I am on a security job then I always carry the MRV SE, for checking those dark alleys and typical perp hideouts like corners or garage sides, the SE just nails it with concentrated bright light, I was using the SF U2, but not enough throw.... I do like the idea of the Wiseled being an EDC when on security jobs though, he he he


----------



## LEDcandle (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Quite an arsenal of lights you have there, Lumalee!!

The WiseLED really looks nice and I love that tailcap light and the dimmable function.

If I didn't already spend a similar amount on my M6 Soul Reaver (7 SSC P4s in Surefire M6 body modded by Milky), the WiseLED might be the light to get. Although it is quite a bit bigger than the M6. 

If Milky ever get his hands on a suitable multi-level converter and those 400 lumen SSCs really come true (and if they are suitable for flashlight use), my light is definitely going in for upgrading!!  With multi-level and 2000 lumens in an SF M6 form factor, I think my urge for a WiseLED might be lessened somewhat  :laughing:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



FASTCAR said:


> That thing is huge.
> W.E. boxer more lumens, smaller and prolly' better run time.
> Cost less as well


 
The Wiseled is just a little bit larger that a 2D mag and slightly larger in diameter.

The boxer has about the same lumens..."real world" but the beam shapes are two completely different types. 

The Wiseled has more than double the runtime of the boxer

The Wiesled is a tactical light which can deliver 1400 lumes in a micro-second versus 20 seconds for a boxer or similar HID...different uses.

The built quality of the Wiseled makes the boxer look toyish.

All the things that I used to use my M6 for, I now use my Wiseled for


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



MattK said:


> MRV vs MRV SE = WOW - much bigger difference than I expected


 
My Dad was standing in the back yard last night giggling about the MRV SE. He couldn't put the thing down. He was shining it at distant houses and pointing it up into the air like a big kid. It was funny to watch him...lol. The SE is a great buy.

Thanks for beamshots Lumalee. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



nyyankeefen said:


> So how many of you guys got a spare $600 sitting around:shrug:



I do....$600 or equivalent of lights just sitting there unused:shrug:

Personally I can see the wow factor in it just by looking at the detail shots... 7K2s under collimating optics....but I don't see the practicality of it...at leasts not my the price anyway. I don't know about you guys, but I am more of a runtime obsessed flashaholic than output. so thats just my opinion.

If I needed that much light for any given period of time...for less than $400 I'd buy an AE Shorty HID....but again thats just me


----------



## T4R06 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

@lumalee - very nice shots, im wondering what happened to your son after the beamshots...


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> OK here are the requested beamshots. Its very very dark, the building is 229 yds (leupold laser rangefinder), Canon 30d, Canon 24-105L F4IS, on tripod all shot at ISO 320, F4, 3.2sec exposure.
> 
> First up is cheap 2mcp monster spotlite
> 
> ...


 
Excellent pictures, I carry my WiseLED when night walking in the forest, as you said, the WiseLED just switches the daylight on, but normal use I select the lowest setting that still give enough lights, only if I need to see distance, I press it to full power.


----------



## MattK (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I'd better order more MRV SE's - we sold out and I've been getting emails all day. EEK!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



mdocod said:


> most of the points worth making have already been made: I'll try to round em all up in 1 big lump: (talking more about the older 1000 model here, re-iterating some points made by Quickbeam in his review of this light as well, throwing in some of my own observations as well)
> 
> It's questionable because:
> 1. heat dissipation problems limiting use of high mode
> ...


 
mdocod, you bring up some very good points. Here is my take on them:

1) The use of high mode is limited yes, but it does have lower settings and can be used at those settings. A mag mod has to be turned off to cool and and HID only has one output level, a slow start-up and doesn't particularly like to be switched on and off...as you already know. Furthermore, I was getting about 7 or 8 minutes of maximum output before it started dropping levels. I believe that most tactical situations can be easily taken care of within 7 or 8 minutes. If not the P4 and even K2 for that matter are still producing huge amounts of light even after they step down a couple of notches. When run underwater the Tactical's step down circuitry doesn't even occur (provided that water is cool enough) because there are no thermal concerns. In cold ambient temperatures it probably wouldn't have to step down either.

2) I disagree with the idea that it's too big to be tactical. When investigating a noise in your home is there even a size limit? Many cops are still wearing magchargers on their duty belts. I don't think that the Wiseled is excluded from the category of tactical light because of it's size, as it's still smaller that some other flashlights being used for tactical purposes. Yes, I'm comparing apples and oranges, LED against incan, but understand I'm trying to make a size comparison. Often people's tactical lights are their EDC lights and obviously the Wiseled is not an EDC light but it's still tactically capable IMO. If we look at the "bump in the night" thread, it becomes apparent that many people are using or wanting 500 lumen lights for the purpose of checking out unknowns around their houses, yards, and alleyways. I believe that the Wiseled falls with into this category and it's why I use my in just that manor. I even carry it on the front seat of the car when going out at night sometimes. It's fat, but the tail actually fits into my back jean pocket and is concealed by a loose fitting shirt. It would be a great tool to have if the odd goofball ends up at your car window while stuck between cars in a drive-thru restaurant. I can't imagine anyone taking a blast of to the eyes from this thing and not being discouraged from continuing whatever they were going to do. The strobe is completely ridiculous to the poor guy at the end of the light. My brother and I were sparing with training knives one night and we started fooling around with lights including the M6. It was humorous and interesting to be reminded first hand how well tactical light works in defensive situations. When I hit him with the Wiseled strobe he started laughing so hard he was on the grass rolling with amazement at the effect it produces. After our eyes dried from the heavy giggles I then tried attacking him. It really prevented me from getting in a good knife strike. If I did charge blindly he was able to back away even quicker and once I ran into a Cyprus tree..(good for even more laughing). He would sometimes stop long just enough to get in a lethal thrust or cut but I couldn't make contact with his upper torso. I got in a knee cut with a lunge, but exposed myself so badly that even an inexperienced person could have cut or stabbed me lethally through the back, neck, or shoulders. The point is that the strobe feature is fast and easy use and by it's very nature a tactical function which happens to be very effective on this particular light.

3) Well, I guess "semi complicated" could be a subjective thing. In simple terms, if the forward button is pressed once...light is going to come out of the thing whether it's 200 lumens or 1400 lumens. If you press it again light stops coming out of it. Yes, it has more features but at its most simple level my girlfriend can pick it up and produce lumens without a manual. Somebody who is going to use the light for tactical purposes is probably the kind of person who is going to take one minute to understand all the features of the light, never mind the fact that it's over $500 dollars.

4) Yes, the self-drain problem is still a bit of an annoyance, but it's really not unlike a ni-cad light in that respect. The manufacturers states that it can be left on the charger indefinitely without issue. If left off the charger mine is dead in about 5 weeks. Considering how much I like the other attributes of the light, this is a small hindrance.

5) My light has spent over 5 hours under 10 inches of water in my bathtub without any leaks. Once I swam to the bottom of the pool with the light while playing with my brother's kids in the pool at night time. They got a real kick out of it because it looked so cool. I was pretty impressed with it also. I didn't prepare the light with silicone grease either. I just decided to wing it and didn't have any water leaks after horsing around for about 10 minutes in the water. 

6) OK, the runtime tests were performed shortly after the light came to market. I truly believe that Quickbeam's example had some kind of problem with it. I did a pretty thorough review on the Tactical and I believe it ran for over 500 minutes on low with K2 emitters, while submerged in the bathtub. How could I get that result and Quickbeam's figures be so low if there wasn't a problem. Logic tells us that the run time should be four times that with the batteries it's equipped with. I don't believe it was an inefficiency problem...I believe it was a faulty light. 

7) I agree with you about the charging circuit, but at the same time it's not a deal killer for me. I love my M6 though it only runs 20 minutes on HOLA and it's not even rechargeable. When I weight the Wiseled's ...so so charging circuit against the M6's lack of flexibility or convenience then it doesn't really seem bad at all. Since I use the Wiseled for the same things that I used to use the M6 for, the Wiseled feels..free and easy....flexible...convenient...no worries ect. If the runtimes begin to go down after a year or two of use then I'll have them replaced.

8) You're right, it's good to keep an open eye out for advertising trolls and btw I'm not accusing anyone associated with the Wiseled of doing that  But I think you know that I'm just a flashlight junky and not associated with Wiseled in anyway. I've never spoken with anyone from Wiseled and the only email that I've ever exchanged was to ask about accessories. I purchased mine through Steven at Tactical Supply early in this year and have always gone through him with any questions.

I can honestly say that the Tactical is the best and most enjoyable flashlight that I own. I like to walk in the evening when it's cooler and take the Tactical with me on more that 50% of my walks. I generally use it like I would an HID, but have the option to back it way off to 200 lumens with lots of runtime. It's also one of the lights that I leave on the nightstand and switch back and forth between the M6 or M3...some of you flashlight guys know how it is...We like to "mix it up" a little. The tail light that I use most often is the multi-LED UV light engine. The reason for that is because of the bark scorpions around here. It lights them up wonderfully....errrr, well nothing about a scorpion is wonderful, but you know what I mean. It's very handy and it's all in one package. Hey, I like the light enough that I'm putting another $200 dollars into upgrading it to P4s. That alone tells you something about my sincerity after 7 or 8 months of ownership, not to mention the enthusiastic way I display it in my avatar..lol  

So that's it I guess. I just wanted you to know that many Wiseled owners are enthusiastic about their lights and one of the reasons we don't hear more about them is because of their cost and limited numbers of them out there. It's a specially item. If you'd like me to perform any specific tests on my upgraded light I'll be more than happy to work with you. I will hopefully have it back very soon.


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

@T4R06,
After I finished with the test, I packed all the lights up into my truck and then heard in a small voice...Daaaaaaad, can you put the lights back on I cant see a thing, nor can I see where to walk back to !!!


I was so taken with the experiment I nearly for got my SUN  again Son, lol

@ Matt,
Hey Matt, what was the commision deal we had going........ JOKING !

If anyone out there has an MRV SE and a Tiablo A8 Q5 I would love to see the comparison...

oo:


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Just ordered a new home for the Wiseled, should be here tomorrow, will post a photo or two.........:wave:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> Just ordered a new home for the Wiseled, should be here tomorrow, will post a photo or two.........:wave:


 
Hmmm...."Home"? :thinking: I don't have a clue.. tell me, tell me, please


----------



## DM51 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Patriot36 said:


> Hmmm...."Home"? :thinking: I don't have a clue.. tell me, tell me, please


Maybe he's getting a nice case for it. Pelican, maybe?


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

The trouble is Dave........... theres always someone one step ahead isnt there ????:twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Niiiiiiiice! A 1400? I like the orange! That's the color I wish SF would introduce as an option for the G2. 

Don't forget you can send off the plate and get it stamped by Peli with your name and address - free service, too, IIRC. The plate is the flat part just above the air-valve - you can slide it out when the case is open.


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Hi Dave,
Gotta say I agree, would love a G2 in Orange ! Case is great and now the Wiseled is stowed in my truck safely and without getting bashed around. Gonna look for a "softcase" now for when I go backpacking, any pointers ??

Lee


----------



## DM51 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I'd quite like to find a range of padded tubular sleeves myself, to fit different size lights. Camera bags are probably the nearest thing to it. Maybe LowePro or someone (maybe Canon?) do one for a long lens which would fit your Wiseled.


----------



## curtis22 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

I'd vote for a more descriptive title.


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Curtis22,
Well five and half thousand views and ninety replies and just one comment like yours...... have you read the thread from the begining ? It speaks volumes, but hey it may be me thats wrong, so when I find out how to, then I will edit the title !! but as said in many earlier postings this is not a review, nor was it billed that way, just an informal char about a bunch of lights.....:nana:


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*

Those outdoor beamshots are great, thanks a lot.


----------



## Likebright (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Very interesting thread Lots of pros. Lots of Cons.

Very bright light. :thinking:
Very expensive light. :thinking:
Very high quality light? :thinking:
Lots of features. :thinking: 
The guys who post the most don't seem to like it. :thinking: 
The guys that don't have one don't like it. :thinking:
The guys that have one like it. :thinking:
WiseLED has been around a long time. :thinking:
I know a cop who has had one for years. :thinking:
Hummm. 

Mine should arrive Oct. 30th.


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> Very interesting thread Lots of pros. Lots of Cons.
> 
> Very bright light. :thinking:
> Very expensive light. :thinking:
> ...


 
Very expensive and you bought one, must be something special about it. I bought two last time. I can not resist. I think it is a good buy last time because it is GB and slight cheaper.


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Well Likebright you hit the nail on the head there, from most of the reading that I have done, it is definately the people that dont have one that hate them, those lucky soles that do have them, like me, seem to love 'em.

Welcome to the club !!!

Lee


----------



## Likebright (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Thanks Lee,
I am in that worst of all periods now.
The dreaded waiting period.
I will post here my impressions when it comes.
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> Thanks Lee,
> I am in that worst of all periods now.
> The dreaded waiting period.
> I will post here my impressions when it comes.
> Mike


 
Well, I hope you will get your flashlight soon, and if you do, let us know what is your first impressions of the flashlight and don'r forget to post a few photos. 

I bought Pelican 1400 case to keep this flashlight, I post afew photos next time.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Lumalee said:


> Well Likebright you hit the nail on the head there, from most of the reading that I have done, it is definately the people that dont have one that hate them, those lucky soles that do have them, like me, seem to love 'em.
> 
> Welcome to the club !!!
> 
> Lee


 
Haha..that's funny because I hated it too before talking to some people who owned them. I remember the first time I read Quickbeam's review of it and thought..."that's got to be to stupidest excuse for a flashlight ever!" I'm so glad that I gave it a second chance because there really isn't another light quite like it out there. Steven at Tactical Supply says I should have my upgrade by Friday...woohoo!


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Fingers crossed Patriot, hope you get it !!

Lee


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, if you have any spare $$$ get one of these !*



Lumalee said:


> The trouble is Dave........... theres always someone one step ahead isnt there ????:twothumbs


 
I choose black Pelican 1400 case


----------



## Likebright (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Gladus01
That looks really sharp. 
I received my tracking number today - so it shouldn't be long for mine to arrive. 
I have my own idea on a case for it.
Mike


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Hmmmmm, well ....Likebright lets hope you have a camera !!! I want one of the postman delivering, one of you opening the parcel, a beamshot inside, then one of your smile, then a beamshot outside, then your case idea please !!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> Gladus01
> That looks really sharp.
> I received my tracking number today - so it shouldn't be long for mine to arrive.
> I have my own idea on a case for it.
> Mike


 
Yes, let us know when you receive your flashlight and just thinking what sort of case you have in mind. Don't forget to post your photos with the case. The Pelican 1400 is good enough for me, the case is water tight and very strong, just right size for the Tactical flashlight.


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Likebright, anymore thought on you case yet? Hope your flashlight arrive soon, just the right time to get it as winter is approaching which night is longer then the day.


----------



## Likebright (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Gladius01,
There is about a 50% chance that I will not be able to do what I want to do with the light's encasement. It might be as little as the difference between one or two millimeters. I will just have to wait and see when I have the light in my hands Monday. UPS tracking says It's on time. :thumbsup:
More Later - - -

Mike


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Lumalee said:


> Fingers crossed Patriot, hope you get it !!
> 
> Lee


 
Lumalee, I GOT MT LIGHT! :thumbsup: ...... finally.

It's really different with the P4. Better tint and throws more light farther.

No doubt I got my light faster because of you. Hey, thanks again for the help brother. 

Paul


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Yes, good news. Just wonder is anyone have comnpare it with Foxfury or and other flashlight that have similar setup.


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Hi Paul,
Glad you got it sorted in the end and also glad you like the new tint and extra lumens !!!

Cheers for the comments and anytime I can help, just holler.

Regards

Le


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Patriot36 said:


> Lumalee, I GOT MT LIGHT! :thumbsup: ...... finally.
> 
> It's really different with the P4. Better tint and throws more light farther.
> 
> ...


 
Any photos of the beam shot and the flashlight itself.


----------



## Likebright (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Mine Has Arrived!
Playing with it now.
Photos to come sometime soon.
This light is a something! 
Later,
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> Mine Has Arrived!
> Playing with it now.
> Photos to come sometime soon.
> This light is a something!
> ...


 
Nice one, worth the wait and enjoy the power of LEDs.


----------



## Likebright (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Okay,
Here is a quick composite picture of the casing for my Wiseled.
In a nutshell: - - -
It is made of 2" PVC piping and a PVC 2" coupling (under the head cover) and a pipe endcap.
The head cover is made from a large bottle of MegaMen vitamins. It is translucent enough to be used as a lamp shade for the 1 LED end light. 
The end cap removes and the charger can then be plugged in.
Both the PVC material and the bottle material are pretty staunch, but should it be damaged, replacement is a piece of cake.

It affords me portability of the light and allows charging in car or home.
All the time keeping it quite well protected. 



Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> Okay,
> Here is a quick composite picture of the casing for my Wiseled.
> In a nutshell: - - -
> It is made of 2" PVC piping and a PVC 2" coupling (under the head cover) and a pipe endcap.
> ...


 
Emmmmmmm! Interesting. :thinking: 
I think I still keeping mine in the Pelican case.


----------



## Likebright (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

I may get a case too. Only accessories I have are a couple of tail lights.
This thing of mine will accommodate one of them.
I'll just have to see how much of a problem the gradual discharge is.
With this I keep it under the driver seat on charge. Or charging by the front door. 
Then I can put it into the kayak, the side pouch of my backpack, or just pull it out and put it in my back pocket, knowing it is fully up. 
A police friend of mine has kept his Tac. 1000 charging in his private vehicle for over two years and it still has plenty of zip. But it is kinda beat up looking which moved me to make this thing in the first place.
Well, Cheers got to go its getting dark.
Mike


----------



## Likebright (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

PVC man strikes again!
Here is my rig that mounts under the seat of the car to keep the light in when on the road (or more likely all the time after the newness wears off).
You just slide in the light it ingages the charger plug at the bottom and WaLa "Got Juice".



Mike


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> I may get a case too. Only accessories I have are a couple of tail lights.
> This thing of mine will accommodate one of them.
> I'll just have to see how much of a problem the gradual discharge is.
> With this I keep it under the driver seat on charge. Or charging by the front door.
> ...


 
Likebright, which tail lights do you own and how do you like them?


----------



## Likebright (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Patriot36,
This is my entire inventory of accessories.

As much as I have used them so far I am really pleased with both tail lights.

The 4º is ideal for walking when you don't want to dump a lot of light down the path. I have the one used on the Adapt. It has the black metal lens surround. I usually keep this one on the light most of the time. It produces a nice round spot of light equivalent to a run of-the-mill 3w LED light.

The 360º is good for the tent or interior elimination when you don't need a lot of light. 

The clincher for both is that they are backed up by the tremendous output of the main light. Which is right there when you want it.







So far my impressions of the light are these.
It is brighter than I had anticipated.-----it is a little heaver than I had expected.-----It is a little too bright at its lowest range (reason I got the 140Lumen, 4º tail light.-----You have to be fast to catch it in the lowest setting before it climbs back toward high.-----It definitely needs a glass lens over the plastic lens to protect it. Maybe flashlightlens.com can help here.------The tactical strobe is spectacular!----- This much light output at daylight color temperature has to be seen to believe.-----I have spent 5-600 bucks fixing the bumper of my car and more than that on a camera lens. In my opinion the usefulness and quality of this make it worth the money.
It is not for everyone, but surely for those discerning flashaholics who have one, they can bask in the glow of euphoria. "You know what a mean"
Mike


----------



## Lumalee (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Hi Mike,
Great photos, loved them. As the originator of the thread I am totally thrilled there are more people reading the thread and prepared to have a go at buying THE best flashlight out there !! Now I know there are people that will say that best for one is not for the other, that is true, but for awe factor theres nothing to beat 1500 daylight lumens, for sensible flexibility theres nothing to beat a 15 stage dimmer, for flood theres nothing to beat a wall of daylight from a Wiseled 1500, and throw like you wouldnt beleive from all that light too !! for build quality theres not much to touch the Wiseled, so to me its an allround performer, just what I wanted.
I think its so true what was said earlier, people that dont have a Wiseled hate them and run them down, people that do have a Wiseled............ LOVE 'EM !!!!
Welcome to the club Mike and also think Paul got his too now, bet you couldnt stop grinning could you, especially when you first switch it on at full output, lol, its an amazing sight.

Cheers all

Lee


----------



## Likebright (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Literary light demo -- WeseLED Tactical 1500. Picture if you can. 

Took a walk. 
The woods were total dark. Held the light at my side butt first and used the tail light as I walked. The 4º coverage was just enough to see where I was going and not mess with my night adjusted eyes.
Dog started barking at something. I razed the light to my shoulder, head pointing forward and hit the forward button rapidly twice -- whamo! Daylight! I could see everything. Trees jumped out in full fall color. The path rolling out in front of me a rich brown of fallen leaves. The steam from my breath passing through the beam like white smoke.
Dog returned. I hit the second button twice and lowered the light to my side.
I repeated the procedure as needed. 
It seems this light might revolutionize my night hike. 
Kicking nighttime into daytime at will.

Mike


----------



## Patriot (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Likebright, thanks for the pics of the tail lights. I might have to order a 360 for area lighting with less power consumption. I like your PVC car charger rig too. It's cool to see that you're a heavy light user and not afraid to get it scratched. I treat mine more gingerly and the hardest use it will ever see is a walk in the rain or something. It's been for a few car rides too.

Everything that you guys are saying is true about the light. The two most amazing factors I notice are the sheer brightness of the light and the build quality. I've never picked up a more solid flashlight ever. I'm guessing that a Polarion PH40 would have that kind of extraordinarily solid feel but I'm only guessing. I agree that the lowest level of the light is too bright, I'm guessing 350+ lumens, but it's nice to at least have that low of a level. Maybe the tint would shift too much if it were lower. I walk at night with HIDs quite often but the 1500 is in a way, more impressive. The light just seems to fill your peripheral vision while still having great throw. It goes from zero to 1500 lumens in a micro-second, has adjustable output and runs longer than any comparably sized HID. The strobe effect is truly amazing and I can't think of any strobe on any light that comes close to the nauseous effect that that Tactical produces. I can't say enough good things about the light. When others catch up on the performance end maybe it will lose some of it's allure but I don't see that happening any time soon. It's really in a class of its own imo.

Paul

P.S. Likebright...hey I like the pick with the bee or wasp insect. I never thought about the LED arrangement before but it does remind me of an insect eye. Great picture. That's a heck of a macro, especially if you took it yourself.


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> PVC man strikes again!
> Here is my rig that mounts under the seat of the car to keep the light in when on the road (or more likely all the time after the newness wears off).
> You just slide in the light it ingages the charger plug at the bottom and WaLa "Got Juice".
> 
> ...


 

Mike I got something similar that come from WiseLED, it is a desktop charger which you can install it on anywhere really. I post the photo when I got time to take the picture.

Here is the photos at last,


----------



## Likebright (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Patriot36 said:


> Likebright,
> P.S. Likebright...hey I like the pick with the bee or wasp insect. I never thought about the LED arrangement before but it does remind me of an insect eye. Great picture. That's a heck of a macro, especially if you took it yourself.



Extreme macro photography is my hobby I really enjoy getting down into that world. That picture is a 1.5- 1 image of a Yellow Jacket Hornet I photographed last year. It is a 24" X 30"print. I just layed it on the floor and stuck the WeseLED over his mandibles and re-photographed it.
Thanks Paul,
Mike


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Outstanding Mike! That's amazing. What lens did you use?

Here is a new thread I started: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179265


----------



## Likebright (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Paul,
It was a Nikon 105 macro with the PK-11 extension tube on it.
I use a Nikon D-200 camera.
Back on topic. My light came from Denmark. I have since found that 
Steven at: http://www.tacticalsupply.com/catalog/1_213/wiseled-flashlights.php
Is the WiseUS dealer and gives great service. If you are dealing over seas and are state side. I would recommend giving him a try for those accessories and more.
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> Paul,
> It was a Nikon 105 macro with the PK-11 extension tube on it.
> I use a Nikon D-200 camera.
> Back on topic. My light came from Denmark. I have since found that
> ...


 
Yes, that is right, Steven is the one who organised the GB and I bought two from him, but my flashlights came straight from Denmark. Never go around the world.


----------



## heb (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Patriot36 said:


> It's really different with the P4. Better tint and throws more light farther.


 

Hi guys, fairly new to this forum business, but I have a question. I have two Tacticals, really pleased with them, I use them 
for underground photography in old mines, my friends are amazed at the amount of light they give! Today is the first day that i've had them both underground together and noticed something strange. 
Both are Tactical 1500's, but the beam from one has a slightly blue tint, the other more of a yellow tint. Any thoughts?
Also, I use a neoprene wine bottle bag to protect my Tactical, nice fit, cheap & washable. 
Heb


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Guys, I have read the posts here.

I have things to say.First,to those who think its pricey,well you missed your chance when I offered mine for around $350.Also the K2 1000lm version is no kitten compared to the P4 1500lm version.dont forget I had a AE PL 24w,and I can say the wiseled 1000lm held its ground very well IMO.I Really like the pure white light mine puts out,for just throw though... well you could do better,but the wise led is balanced floody-throw is how I would describe it.
I'd say it was good for 300yrds which is pretty good for the optics used in the wiseled.And as for the build well..precision engineered it feels more like steel than alu and the threads are better on the wiseled ..than most lights I have had.To sum it up then if you cant afford a P4 1500lm version..dont be put off get the K2 1000lm they are very, very bright.

But really, if you can get the 1500lm version.They are very good flashlights indeed.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

heb,
That is weird. I could see if one was a 1000 you could get a different hew. But both the same 1500 Hmm. Dono. Maybe it has to do with what LEDs were available to WiseLED at the times each light was built. I'm sure they used the same bin for each light but maybe a different batch for others later on. However, I didn't think the P-4s varied that much, that was one of there strong points. Hmm?
The wine pouch is a good idea. I saw a Teak Wood box for a wine bottle a while back. Now if I could remember where I saw it.
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



heb said:


> Hi guys, fairly new to this forum business, but I have a question. I have two Tacticals, really pleased with them, I use them
> for underground photography in old mines, my friends are amazed at the amount of light they give! Today is the first day that i've had them both underground together and noticed something strange.
> Both are Tactical 1500's, but the beam from one has a slightly blue tint, the other more of a yellow tint. Any thoughts?
> Also, I use a neoprene wine bottle bag to protect my Tactical, nice fit, cheap & washable.
> Heb


:welcome:,_ I have similar kind of problem when i had mine, one is alot brighter the the other and different tint, the one which has no serial number is brighter. _


----------



## heb (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Here's an example of my problem, the first Tactical lights the foreground, the second is hidden behind the mine car - notice the difference in colour!






[/IMG]

Remember, both are identical 1500's!!! Rather disappointing really, i'll contact Wiseled tomorrow.

Heb


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Yes, I can see the blueish in the other one. Mine is not as bad as that, but the different in brightness and slighty different tint.


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



heb said:


> Here's an example of my problem, the first Tactical lights the foreground, the second is hidden behind the mine car - notice the difference in colour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Did you managed to call WiseLED about your flashlight? I's sure they will check or do something about your flashlight.


----------



## heb (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Yes, I had a reply by email from Wiseled, when asked if they could do anything, they said -

"No I’m sorry, these powerful Diodes can vary 600 Kelvin in color temperature.
Our normal supplier of Diodes are more stable but not as bright as the one in the Tactical 1500"

So, it seems that if you want more than one Tactical 1500 with the same colour light output, the trick is to buy them all at the same time!!! 

Still a superb bit of kit. Just wish i'd known that bit of info when I placed my orders.


Heb


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



heb said:


> Yes, I had a reply by email from Wiseled, when asked if they could do anything, they said -
> 
> "No I’m sorry, these powerful Diodes can vary 600 Kelvin in color temperature.
> Our normal supplier of Diodes are more stable but not as bright as the one in the Tactical 1500"
> ...


 
That is interesting Heb, My K2 and my P4 have the same colour of lights. Only have different brightness. Checked in the WiseLED website, they never mention about the colour temprature. Interesting. I guess I'm lucky enough to have the same colour of lights.


----------



## robo21 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



heb said:


> Yes, I had a reply by email from Wiseled, when asked if they could do anything, they said -
> 
> "No I’m sorry, these powerful Diodes can vary 600 Kelvin in color temperature.
> Our normal supplier of Diodes are more stable but not as bright as the one in the Tactical 1500"
> ...


 
That's too bad, at this price point I don't think there should be a lottery of any kind. I will not be putting in an order for this light. Thanks for posting. 

By the way, is it too late to return the light from wherever you purchased it?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> Paul,
> It was a Nikon 105 macro with the PK-11 extension tube on it.
> I use a Nikon D-200 camera.
> Back on topic. My light came from Denmark. I have since found that
> ...


 
I really like Nikon equipment. I still have a Nikon F, manual that I shoot when I use film and it's built like a graceful tank. I never taken a macro as sharp as you did though.

I purchased my K2 through Steven and he also facilitated my P4 upgrade. Unfortunately he's slowly selling out his stock and selling the business I believe. Bummer cause he's quite the gentleman.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



heb said:


> Hi guys, fairly new to this forum business, but I have a question. I have two Tacticals, really pleased with them, I use them
> for underground photography in old mines, my friends are amazed at the amount of light they give! Today is the first day that i've had them both underground together and noticed something strange.
> Both are Tactical 1500's, but the beam from one has a slightly blue tint, the other more of a yellow tint. Any thoughts?
> Also, I use a neoprene wine bottle bag to protect my Tactical, nice fit, cheap & washable.
> Heb


 

Heb, I saw your pictures. That's quite a difference in color temperature. I've also understood that the P4s didn't have that much variation unless they are different bins all together. Mine is more like the color in the foreground or only slightly cooler than that. My K2 was greenish white but my p4 is white white. I'd sure be curious to know how far apart you purchased them time-wise and what the serial numbers are. It's possible that it's not a P4 anymore but who knows. I've seen many wiseled beam shots and most are not that blue. Btw, I'm guessing that no flash was involved in those pics, but those two lights have that mine amazingly illuminated. That must be at least 300 feet away where the illumination ends at the end of that shaft...? Just an idea, have you though about selling the bluer 1500?

Here is the serial number master list thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179265


*Titan1883*


> Guys, I have read the posts here.
> 
> I have things to say.First,to those who think its pricey,well you missed your chance when I offered mine for around $350.Also the K2 1000lm version is no kitten compared to the P4 1500lm version.dont forget I had a AE PL 24w,and I can say the wiseled 1000lm held its ground very well IMO.I Really like the pure white light mine puts out,for just throw though... well you could do better,but the wise led is balanced floody-throw is how I would describe it.
> I'd say it was good for 300yrds which is pretty good for the optics used in the wiseled.And as for the build well..precision engineered it feels more like steel than alu and the threads are better on the wiseled ..than most lights I have had.To sum it up then if you cant afford a P4 1500lm version..dont be put off get the K2 1000lm they are very, very bright.
> ...


 
I would have to agree that the 1500 has more wow factor for me and others who see the light, compared the the AE/24. I think the 1500 is producing a bit more overall light and is distributed very evenly. The 1500 is additionally impressive because it's throw had increased 30% - 40% between the P4 LEDs more thowy nature and the extra lumens out the front. Although mine does illuminate things at 250-300 yards it's pretty faint out there. I consider the AE24/S a 300 yard light and the Tactical P4 a 150-200 yard light. Still, it seems to defy what is possible for LEDs without reflectors. 

Has anyone noticed that if you roll the light on a table or roll the light in your hands while shining on the ceiling, the LEDs are perfectly concentric. There isn't any wobble or shift detectable. It's like each LED was bore sighted with a laser or something...lol However those LEDs were mounted, they were definitely consistent about it.


----------



## heb (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Don't get me wrong, if you're in the market for a powerful and totally bulletproof flashlight, then it will be difficult to beat the Wiseled. 
Plus, if you're only ever going to own one, then you'll never know that there's a variation in light colour between yours and anyone else's!
I just happen to own two, that's the only reason I noticed - as I said before, it would have been nice to have been pre-warned that this may happen. 

Just having a think about it, I don't suppose some kind if filter on one of the flashlights would help with my problem?

Heb


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



heb said:


> Don't get me wrong, if you're in the market for a powerful and totally bulletproof flashlight, then it will be difficult to beat the Wiseled.
> Plus, if you're only ever going to own one, then you'll never know that there's a variation in light colour between yours and anyone else's!
> I just happen to own two, that's the only reason I noticed - as I said before, it would have been nice to have been pre-warned that this may happen.
> 
> ...


 
That's true. Some of the best flashlight manufacturers still deal with tint issues. It happens to Surefire and everyone else. They're at the mercy of the diode suppliers. To guarantee tint would be time consuming and even more expensive. Remember the HDS days and the difference in price on just a single LED light. It would add at least a $100 bucks more to a Tactical.

Honestly Heb, I can't imagine the difficulty involved in changing that to the tint you're looking for with filters. Even if you found something close there would have to be some way of mounting it and making it practical to use. I'm thinking that Photo-shop is going to be your best friend now.. Another option would be to get and X990 HID and use it on flood. It has a beautiful 4200K temperature and is about 3200 lumens and $300-400 bucks. That would have been my first choice for that application.


----------



## heb (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Hi Patriot36, the first Tactical 1500 (the yellower light) was bought in September, I was so impressed that I sent my original Tactical to be upgraded to 1500 spec almost exactly 1 month later. Maybe it's because it's an upgrade that the light is more blue - i.e. as you say, completely different bins??? 
I thought about selling the bluer one and buying another, but who is to say i'm not going to get the same colour? Anyway, it'll be a fairly rare occurence to use them both together.
No flash was used at all, just the Tacticals. I also took two identical pictures using each of the flashlights, I'll post them, hopefully tomorrow. It may be more useful to compare the colours in those pictures.
I think that when you see it in action underground, where there is absolutely no other light, do you realise just how stunning the light output from this flashlight is!
Heb


----------



## heb (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

X990 HID looks great, but I love the size & weight of the Tactical. Space is always at a premium in my kitbag underground, the shape makes it perfect to just slide in & out of the bag, it can also hang fairly comfortably around my neck!
Heb


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



heb said:


> Hi Patriot36, the first Tactical 1500 (the yellower light) was bought in September, I was so impressed that I sent my original Tactical to be upgraded to 1500 spec almost exactly 1 month later. Maybe it's because it's an upgrade that the light is more blue - i.e. as you say, completely different bins???
> I thought about selling the bluer one and buying another, but who is to say i'm not going to get the same colour? Anyway, it'll be a fairly rare occurence to use them both together.
> No flash was used at all, just the Tacticals. I also took two identical pictures using each of the flashlights, I'll post them, hopefully tomorrow. It may be more useful to compare the colours in those pictures.
> I think that when you see it in action underground, where there is absolutely no other light, do you realise just how stunning the light output from this flashlight is!
> Heb


 

To you last statement....haha I'll bet that's quite awesome to be an a place completely void of light and then turn that monster on. What a sight to see coming out of a 2D sized flashlight.. Thanks for sharing those pics btw.

Like you said, if you're not using them at the same time then it really doesn't matter at all. You can color shift that in Photo-shop in a few seconds...that's your filter. 

If you don't have any objections, and if you get a chance, I've love to add you to the serial number master list thread here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179265

Thanks Heb.


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Gladius01 said:


> Mike I got something similar that come from WiseLED, it is a desktop charger which you can install it on anywhere really. I post the photo when I got time to take the picture.
> 
> Here is the photos at last,


 
Likebright,

Here is the WiseLED own wallmounted or you can use in the car or a boat. Almost very similar idea that you created. The only problem is I can not find this item any where in WiseLED website. I got this last time from Steven Tactical Supplier.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Gladius01,
Thanks for the pictures. 
I think I will get one and mount it on the wall by my door at my house.
Then I can just drop it in when I come in the door.
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Good idea Likebright, but I checked in the WiseLED website, I can't find it. I got mine last time from Steven, Tactical Supply.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Yes,
I just ordered mine from him also. 
As a matter of fact I am going to order everything I need from WiseLED from him if I can. Denmark is too far away and e-mail response is poor.
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> Yes,
> I just ordered mine from him also.
> As a matter of fact I am going to order everything I need from WiseLED from him if I can. Denmark is too far away and e-mail response is poor.
> Mike


 
Denmark is closer to England so I ordered mine direct, buy last time I ordered it through GB which organised by Steven.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Simple remedy to cover the charging access point on the tactical.

If like me you dint have the elaborate plug,I just used a switch boot,it works quiet well.Ok I have to get it out when I need to charge up,but it comes out easily.


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Where did you get that switch boot from TITAN1833? Good end cap, stop dirt from entering the plug.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Gladius01 said:


> Where did you get that switch boot from TITAN1833? Good end cap, stop dirt from entering the plug.


It was from a old ultrafire 12v xenon.But any switch boot with the center contact post removed will work.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

TITAN1833
That is a good idea. And I have that metal cover for the charger port.
I think that WiseLED's engineer who designed the metal plug must of had his head up his keister when he designed it. It would have been so easy to make it so that the light could still tail stand by just changing its design a little.
Let see where are my spare switch boots?
Mike


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> TITAN1833
> That is a good idea. And I have that metal cover for the charger port.
> I think that WiseLED's engineer who designed the metal plug must of had his head up his keister when he designed it. It would have been so easy to make it so that the light could still tail stand by just changing its design a little.
> Let see where are my spare switch boots?
> Mike


LOL,the metal cover is a bit OTT,with the boot is better,also it does not fall out easliy..and it keeps moisture and dust out so all is good.Oh and it did not cost $16.


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

TITAN1833, Where can I buy the one you got? Let me know please.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Gladius01 said:


> TITAN1833, Where can I buy the one you got? Let me know please.


Gladius,you could try DX they sell boots loose,but I'm not sure what colours they have,apart from GITD which would not be bad,in fact I may get GITD boot instead here http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5714


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



TITAN1833 said:


> Gladius,you could try DX they sell boots loose,but I'm not sure what colours they have,apart from GITD which would not be bad,in fact I may get GITD boot instead here http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5714


 
Thanks, I appriciated your help. That is not bad as long as it will protect from the dirt go to the plug, thats fine. :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Gladius01 said:


> Thanks, I appriciated your help. That is not bad as long as it will protect from the dirt go to the plug, thats fine. :twothumbs


It will do just that,make sure you cut the post out of the inside of boot,job done good luck.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*




Hi all,
Well couldn't find a tail cap boot that fit right so me and my grinding wheel spent some quality time together. 
The end result can be seen above. 
I flattened the end of the plug and then put a brass disk over the ground surface to give it a finished look. 
My light now tail stands with the plug in it.
Mike


----------



## Patriot (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Likebright, is it hard to get a hold of with you fingers now? I know that mine requires a bit of skill to remove even though it's not cut down like yours.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Naw,
I don't have any problem with it. My fingers aren’t that big and the kurnaling on the edge of the plug makes it easy to get a hold of. 
I really don't use the thing that much, it usually gets the 4º tail light stuck in there as soon as it comes off the charger. 
The wider lens surround on the 4º allows it to tail stand okay. As you may have noticed I pretty much require all my lights to tail stand. 
It is vary useful with this light as it produces the equivalent of room lighting when reflected off the ceiling. If I have to go to my desk or kitchen in the night or the John, I just set it on its tail and I can read by it.
Mike


----------



## Patriot (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

*Likebright*


> It is vary useful with this light as it produces the equivalent of room lighting when reflected off the ceiling. If I have to go to my desk or kitchen in the night or the John, I just set it on its tail and I can read by it.


 
LOL...kinda overkill though isn't it...hehe  When I turn mine on at it's lowest setting with dark adapted eyes the amount of light coming out blinds me. And when I accidentally turn it on high, like I did last night, It feels like my eyes are going to bleed. There isn't and "ramp-up" time with the LEDs. It's like....bang 1500 lumens in a micro-second. 

Hey I do like your tailcap mod and if you can still get a hold of the knurling, it's perfect. I modded mine very slightly last night. The hole that's dilled through the stub on the plug is very small. I drilled it out larger by two bit sizes to 7/64 size. It allows me to connect a half inch split ring through without binding up inside of the hole. It doesn't really do anything other than give your fingers something easy to grab when removing the plug. Honestly, I have no trouble removing the plug but it seems like everyone else had trouble with it. Now it's fixed....woohoo!


----------



## Likebright (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Patriot36;
LOL...kinda overkill though isn't it...hehe :) ![/QUOTE said:


> Yes but - - - any body can hit a fly with a flyswatter, a few can hit one with a claw hammer.
> 
> Anyhow back on topic. I got my 55mm poly carbonate lenses a couple of days ago and they fit and work fine. I also got a charger receptacle and mounted it on the wall next to my door. I can now just drop it in and it charges.
> It also makes a nice blue $600.oo night light. :sweat:
> ...


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Likebright said:


> Hi all,
> Well couldn't find a tail cap boot that fit right so me and my grinding wheel spent some quality time together.
> The end result can be seen above.
> I flattened the end of the plug and then put a brass disk over the ground surface to give it a finished look.
> ...


 
Nice picture, What is the weather like in Alaska? I'm sure you don't have problem with your flashlight overheat and stepdown the brightness.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Gladius, I think he's in Arkansas brother.

I havn't run mine long enough on high for it to step down yet. The temperature has been about 70 degrees in the evening lately.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

I have copied this from the 1500 review thread in case any one had an interest and missed it over there:



Well I couldn't leave well enough alone. I had to cut my self a new head rubber protector.
This one raps down into the place where the O-ring used to go as well as raps around to the lens on the front.
Again, for those who have asked. You can get the rubber caps ----
here http://www.mcmaster.com/
On the left hand side under their name is a find product box.
Type in 9753K94 This will give you the right page.
I used the 2-2 1/16" OD 1 & 1/2" high ones they come in different hights.

You cut the top of the cap in the form of a rough circle about an inch and a half in diameter then stretch it over the bezel. 
Remove the bezel cut out the cap exactly with a X-acto knife, using the inside of the bezel as a guide, then re-install it and there you are. You may have to try it a few times but you will get 25 caps for about $8.00.
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Thanks Likebright, I did not login to CPF for awhile, busy with works. I think I do the same for my flashlight, good idea and it will protect the head.


----------



## XPLRN (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



Patriot36 said:


> I've never picked up a more solid flashlight ever. *I'm guessing that a Polarion PH40 would have that kind of extraordinarily solid feel* but I'm only guessing. I agree that the lowest level of the light is too bright, I'm guessing 350+ lumens, but it's nice to at least have that low of a level. Maybe the tint would shift too much if it were lower. I walk at night with HIDs quite often but the 1500 is in a way, more impressive.
> 
> Paul



You won't be guessing for long!! 

Congrats on the light cannon purchase!! Do you feel like your just about at the pinnacle of handheld light output?? How about a helicopter light next!?? I'm continuing to enjoy this; XPLRN><Patriot36 :naughty:

I'll sure be looking forward to getting together some night to check out the amazing light (per what I've seen in beamshot comparison pics) the Polarion puts out!! :twothumbs


----------



## Gladius01 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*



XPLRN said:


> You won't be guessing for long!!
> 
> I'll sure be looking forward to getting together some night to check out the amazing light (per what I've seen in beamshot comparison pics) the Polarion puts out!! :twothumbs


 
XPLRN,

You can not compaired Polarion with WiseLED as Polarion is HID and 4000 lumens, But one of the good things about WiseLED is you can reduce the lumens when just go for a walk in the forest or when you need to read your map. WiseLED is the size of Maglite 2D cells andit is smaller then Polarion. I always like LEDs flashlight because there is no start time, which constant bright light and no worries about the light being burn and you stuck not having lights. 

Also the price of Polarion is way to expensive compaired with WiseLED. If the technology of led growing so fast, soon or later will match the LED and perhaps better. 

Good luck with your getting together light compairson, and like to see the differences. I know I have Razorbeam and compaired with WiseLED, no competation, the Rayzor wins with hands down.


----------



## ROGUE (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Any updates from Wiseled owners?

The Wiseled Tactical now gives you 2000 lumens from the same size package.....

From the Wiseled site



> WiseLED Tactical® is the most powerful handheld flashlight in the world – up to a stunning 2000 LUMEN literally turns night into day. Darkness turns into light – whether you are by sea, land or air – even up to 300 feet below the water.
> It is the ultimate lighting tool for professionals who want maximum light and battery time, minimum charging time, and no hassles with spare parts. Wiseled Tactical fits numerous purposes due to the modularity of the flashlight.
> More Productinfo
> Comes with : AC/DC Charger and Carcharger, (cigaret plug and chargercable)
> ...


----------



## AbleArcher (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

Hi Rogue

I got one of the 1800 lumens ones a few weeks ago (just before the 2000 version came out :scowl. I bought mine using the 15% off promotion Wiseled were doing at the time, which I assume was to shift stock in preparation for the new one, so I guess in that respect it was actually quite a good deal.

VERY nice light, and easily my favourite. The LEDs have a warmth that makes the already intense beam that much better.

I don't know what you got with the older ones but mine came with a desk charger and a tail cap for the charging port. Little things I know but they all add up.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: OMG, any spare $$$ get one of these ! Wiseled Tactical 1500 inc beamshots on Pg 1*

This is an old thread which is now out of date. The most recent information is in this thread, so please continue there.


----------

